# My 1987 R31 Ti Skyline..... Hope you like it



## AussieR31-Ti (Jan 19, 2005)

*What do you guys think of my Skyline?????*


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very nice...........i bet its hard to find a set of wheels to complement that!? you cant really put "tuner" wheels on it because the style is older, it needs a nice classic race look to it. hmmmmm VERY nice though :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

:redx:

.....


----------



## AussieR31-Ti (Jan 19, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> :redx:
> 
> .....


Sorry photos should all now be working


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yup
working now

and i like it


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats very cool. I have a lot of appreciation for old school cars, especially nissans. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

he's got the same wheels as me


----------



## Kenji (Jan 18, 2005)

very nice, old school power


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

You don't see too many of those...at least I don't. Nice car, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

It's still a :redx:


----------

